# Previsões médio prazo  (Outubro 2015)



## guisilva5000 (29 Set 2015 às 22:36)

*Previsões médio prazo, até 2 semanas  (Outubro 2015)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias *
Tópico para nowcasting  (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal *
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais
​*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
​*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Set 2015 às 22:36)

A situação para 4-7 de Outubro continua muito vaga, o GFS atrasou o evento e as frentes parecem passar mesmo ao lado, depois vêm os pós frontais fortes. Vou continuar a acompanhar a situação, mas chuva de certeza que temos!


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Set 2015 às 08:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A situação para 4-7 de Outubro continua muito vaga, o GFS atrasou o evento e as frentes parecem passar mesmo ao lado, depois vêm os pós frontais fortes. Vou continuar a acompanhar a situação, mas chuva de certeza que temos!



As previsões estão a mudar de run para run, pois ainda há demasiadas incertezas. O que acho estranho é o GFS estar a prever esta situação há mais de 10 dias e nos últimos dias estar a atrasar constantemente a entrada de instabilidade sobre o continente, enquanto os outros modelos, onde o IPMA e o AEMET vão "beber conhecimento para as previsões" estão a prever essa situação a partir do próximo domingo...


----------



## actioman (30 Set 2015 às 09:41)

Dias Miguel disse:


> As previsões estão a mudar de run para run, pois ainda há demasiadas incertezas. O que acho estranho é o GFS estar a prever esta situação há mais de 10 dias e nos últimos dias estar a atrasar constantemente a entrada de instabilidade sobre o continente, enquanto os outros modelos, onde o IPMA e o AEMET vão "beber conhecimento para as previsões" estão a prever essa situação a partir do próximo domingo...



Mas é muito comum isso acontecer, é uma espécie de "duelo de titans" . Muitas vezes os dois grandes, GFS (modelo americano) e ECMWF (modelo europeu), estão em desacordo e no fim veremos qual foi mais certeiro.

Isto é a previsão do modelo Europeu na sua saída das 00h de 30/09/15, onde esses que referes IPMA e AEMET, vão buscar as suas previsões:


----------



## MSantos (30 Set 2015 às 11:23)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Só espero que o ECMWF seja mais certeiro do que nos prognósticos para o última grande tempestade de neve para Nova Iorque, pois foi grande a confusão por causa da evacuação e o fecho de serviços, quando a tempestade afectou principalmente Boston
> http://www.ecmwf.int/en/about/media...ast-coast-snow-storm-27-january-2015-tale-two
> 
> Vamos ver qual é o Titã que vence



Por vezes o que acontece quando os "titãs" parecem estar em completo desacordo é um cenário misto, ou seja quer o GFS quer o ECMWF cedem um pouco e o que acaba por acontecer é alguma coisa no meio dos dois cenários previstos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Set 2015 às 13:38)

São significativas as diferenças entre os modelos GFS e ECMWF nestes dois dias (próximo sábado e domingo). Tanto um como o outro prevêem o rápido desenvolvimento da depressão que está a afectar os Açores, (pelo ECMWF, atingirá quase uma descida de 24 Hpa num dia, ou seja, a formação de uma ciclogénese explosiva), mas o ECMWF coloca-a próxima das costas da Galiza, enquanto o GFS prevê que o centro da depressão fique mais para oeste, em pleno Atlântico Norte, sem afectar a península...
Esperemos pela próxima run do ECMWF para ver se segue o GFS ou a previsão prevalece no sentido da instabilidade e da chuva generalizada no Continente, a qual está a ser tão necessária.


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 22:47)

actioman disse:


> Isto é a previsão do modelo Europeu na sua saída das 00h de 30/09/15, onde esses que referes IPMA e AEMET, vão buscar as suas previsões:



Saída que tem ingredientes para mais um desastre na Madeira. Essa corrente de sudoeste, carregada de humidade, pode ser problemática.


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2015 às 08:19)

Bom dia,

previsão do Foreca ( ECMWF ) para  o Porto nos próximos dias :






http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Porto

GFS 0z :






Boas regas em perspectiva


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Out 2015 às 09:05)

A final no que é que ficamos??? O GFS voltou a pôr meia dúzia de gotas; o IPMA tirou quase toda a precipitação para o domingo e o AEMET continua a dar chuva para todo o domingo...


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2015 às 14:28)

IPMA:

Previsão para domingo, 4.outubro.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro,
passando a aguaceiros a partir da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul,
temporariamente forte (35 a 50 km/h) no litoral oeste e forte nas
terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

_Atualizado a 1 de outubro de 2015 às 12:51 UTC

 _


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2015 às 20:11)

Comunicado do IPMA:

Informação especial

*Comunicado válido entre* *2015-10-01 18:38:00* e *2015-10-04 18:38:00

Assunto: Previsão do estado do tempo no dia das eleições *

No Domingo, dia 4 de Outubro, prevê-se que o estado do tempo seja condicionado por uma massa de ar quente e muito húmido, com instabilidade potencial, transportada num fluxo de sudoeste.

No continente o céu vai apresentar-se geralmente muito nublado, com períodos de chuva a partir da madrugada, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro, passando a aguaceiros a partir da tarde. O vento será moderado do quadrante sul, soprando temporariamente forte no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.

No arquipélago da Madeira céu estará geralmente muito nublado, com períodos de chuva e o vento será moderado a forte de sudoeste.

No arquipélago dos Açores prevê-se aguaceiros geralmente fracos durante a madrugada e manhã, mas o céu vai apresentar boas abertas. O vento vai ser moderado de oeste.

Data de edição: 2015-10-01 18:38:13

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Out 2015 às 23:16)

Passa tudo de raspão 





Ficamos apenas com os aguaceiros fortes, o noroeste vai ser muito afetado, 3 dias seguidos de chuva sem parar!

















Como vêem pela madrugada de dia 5 é quando há maior possibilidade de grandes descargas na zona de maior seca, centro e sul do país.
Pelo menos temos chuva, menos mal!

Depois é o costume, AA.


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2015 às 06:58)

Bom dia,

acumulações significativas no NW, Braga por exemplo acima dos 150 mm 







Precipitação acumulada até ás 120 horas ( 7/10 )






http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/accumulation-precipitations/3h.htm


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Out 2015 às 09:12)

Bom dia

Os modelos do GFS estão uma grande confusão... Parece que quando surge um furação, as previsões de médio e longo  do GFS ficam sem o mínimo sentido. Exemplo disso tem sido a trajectória do Furação Joaquim, que inicialmente iria fazer landfall na costa leste dos EUA e agora deverá passar bem ao largo.
Igualmente continua a luta entre GFS e ECMWF, relativamente ao tempo a partir do próximo domingo, pois ainda não conseguiram chegar a um consenso. O GFS prevê as precipitações mais fortes para o Norte da Península, deixando o resto do país "à mingua", enquanto o ECMWF continua a distribuir mais generosamente pelo país.













O que me preocupa é, no caso da Madeira, a instabilidade dirige-se de SW para NE e poderá provocar precipitações fortes e persistentes na vertente sul da ilha...


----------



## JCARL (2 Out 2015 às 10:39)

E a confusão não vai aumentar mais com isto (se se formar)?


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Out 2015 às 18:15)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mesmo assim não vai vir tanto fresco assim, máxima de 28ºC logo a seguir à passagem da mini-frente por aqui


A temperatura vai descer em geral...até aí.
Apesar da distância temporal, nota-se que a temperatura vai descendo gradualmente por todo o país. Já se pode dizer que o "verdadeiro" outono vai começar a partir da próxima semana.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Out 2015 às 18:29)

O GFS vai tirando precipitação de saída em saída




este manda a chuva toda para o norte
8mm em 3 dias não faz diferença nenhuma nesta seca...ao incio da semana estavam previstos 50mm
a única coisa boa é a descida de temperatura...


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2015 às 18:30)

Previsão das precipitações acumuladas até às 8 horas do dia 6/10 GFS 12Z

O NW em grande destaque, nas outras regiões parece que retirou bastante precipitação 

Será que vamos ter um Henri 2 aqui no NW, só que numa versão mais soft ?


----------



## AzoresPower (3 Out 2015 às 11:44)

GFS e WRF modelam a passagem do Joaquín perto dos Açores.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2015 às 03:20)

Parece mesmo que o ex-Joaquin vai passar mais a norte dos Açores, pelo que os modelos prevêem. Mas pode mudar e passar ligeiramente mais abaixo e levamos com a chuva toda... Mais! Temos a Invest 90L formada, e pelos modelos segue lado a lado com o furacão, deve chegar aos Açores e depois a PT Continental. Por isso, se tudo correr bem e o AA não fizer uma rasteira, ainda somos capazes de ter um bom Outubro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2015 às 22:34)

Na saída das 12, o ECM coloca o ex-Joaquin a entrar na zona de Lisboa, numa direcção para SE. Depois, transforma-se numa cut-off ao largo do Algarve. Muita fruta.


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2015 às 23:03)

AzoresPower disse:


> GFS e WRF modelam a passagem do Joaquín perto dos Açores.



Visualmente interessante mas na prática seria 'desapontante'. Dia muito ventoso e... pouco mais.


----------



## JCARL (4 Out 2015 às 23:56)

Orion disse:


> Visualmente interessante mas na prática seria 'desapontante'. Dia muito ventoso e... pouco mais.


Também acho.
Não eu que esteve desejoso de coisas extremas, mas estamos mesmo necessitados de bom tempo (chuva) para repor a água nos solos e nas barragens.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 01:57)

Os modelos continuam a prever que o ex-Joaquin nos ataque com duas frentes e, logo de seguida, decide descer em latitude e visitar-nos, claro que menos cavado. Continuo a ver o cenário para Outubro de muitas frentes e chuva, os modelos também concordam, vai ser o ex-Joaquin a destabilizar tudo. Só espero que se concretize, assim temos um Outubro rico em chuva.


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2015 às 08:44)

Aqui está, o Ex Joaquin a vir até nós 


























Tendência a acompanhar nos próximos dias.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (5 Out 2015 às 09:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Os modelos continuam a prever que o ex-Joaquin nos ataque com duas frentes e, logo de seguida, decide descer em latitude e visitar-nos, claro que menos cavado. Continuo a ver o cenário para Outubro de muitas frentes e chuva, os modelos também concordam, vai ser o ex-Joaquin a destabilizar tudo. Só espero que se concretize, assim temos um Outubro rico em chuva.



Sempre ouvi os antigos dizer que se o Outubro fosse chuvoso, o inverno seria chuvoso. Veremos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 12:03)

Continuam na mira de Portugal as duas depressões, o ex-Joaquin e a Invest 90L. A trajetória ainda é incógnita mas a probabilidade vem aumentando...


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2015 às 12:16)

E já agora, o ex.90L eram em parte restos da ex.IDA, alguma energia que restou e a certa altura se poderia reformar, o que não veio a acontecer. Havia até alguma discussão se isso acontecesse se deveria retomar o nome IDA ou se teria novo nome, o mais provável porque a circulação original já se tinha aparentemente desfeito com a interacção com a superfície frontal.
Já desde algumas semanas que havia sinais de que este Outono pudesse ter muitos "restos" tropicais por cá, pode ser que seja um Outono animado. De preferência sem problemas graves claro.


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2015 às 12:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Continuam na mira de Portugal as duas depressões, o ex-Joaquin e a Invest 90L. A trajetória ainda é incógnita mas a probabilidade vem aumentando...


Antes disso tem os Açores com maior probabilidade lá para quarta ou quinta...


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 12:25)

lserpa disse:


> Antes disso tem os Açores com maior probabilidade lá para quarta ou quinta...


Quando disse Portugal também incluía os Açores


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2015 às 12:26)

Lol just in case


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2015 às 12:58)

À saída do GFS das 6UTC vem reforçar as probabilidades da possível passagem do Joaquim, já como tempestade extra-tropical, o lado sul da tempestade, onde os ventos provavelmente terão força de tempestade tropical, passarão nesta última run, democraticamente pelo arquipélago dos Açores. 
Estão modelados ventos sustentados de aproximadamente 80 a 85km/h, as rajadas modeladas para já são de 110km/h.
Mais tarde coloco imagens, agora não é oportuno.


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2015 às 13:49)

Dando seguimento ao meu post anterior,eis a ultima actualização prevista pelo NHC
FORECAST VALID 08/0600Z 42.0N 36.0W...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
MAX WIND 55 KT...GUSTS 65 KT.
50 KT... 60NE 120SE 120SW 60NW.
34 KT...160NE 240SE 240SW 140NW.


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2015 às 14:26)

lserpa disse:


> À saída do GFS das 6UTC vem reforçar as probabilidades da possível passagem do Joaquim, já como tempestade extra-tropical, o lado sul da tempestade, onde os ventos provavelmente terão força de tempestade tropical, passarão nesta última run, democraticamente pelo arquipélago dos Açores.
> Estão modelados ventos sustentados de aproximadamente 80 a 85km/h, as rajadas modeladas para já são de 110km/h.
> Mais tarde coloco imagens, agora não é oportuno.



Nessa trajetória, pouca ou nenhuma chuva há. Evapora quase tudo:











Nessas condições haverá um aviso laranja para vento. Se o núcleo passar por cima do G. Ocidental a coisa é séria. Se o núcleo passar ligeiramente a norte como está modelado, vale pelas ondas e pela energia eólica (isso se não desligarem as turbinas por prevenção):


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2015 às 14:29)

Sim, a área com maior precipitação será a norte do centro, por consequência o vento será menor também...


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2015 às 14:32)

lserpa disse:


> Sim, a área com maior precipitação será a norte do centro, por consequência o vento será menor também...



Chuva no mar, vento nas ilhas


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2015 às 17:08)

Continuando o seguimento do "Joaquim" o GFS das 12UTC volta a afastar a sua trajetória dos Açores, passando assim mais a norte. Estou curioso para ver a atualização do ECM.
Segue a sequência do GFS


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2015 às 17:12)

Nesta saída das 12UTC o Joaquim sobe em direção às ilhas Britânicas, afastando a possibilidade de vir a afetar a península Ibérica. Veremos amanhã qual a rota aplicada pelo NHC.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 22:27)

adeus roupas de verão


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2015 às 16:41)

Visto existir um tópico no fórum dedicado exclusivamente ao ciclone tropical Joaquin, *excepcionalmente* é preferível concentrar lá todas as mensagens relativamente a ele para não dispersar a discussão:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/furacao-joaquin-atlantico-2015-al11.8429/unread


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Out 2015 às 20:39)

No cenário após Joaquin, parece haver uma intensificação do AA e sua estabilização no norte do Atlântico, em quase todas as saídas. Por isso os Açores e a Madeira ficam sujeitos a chuva e no continente a possíveis cut-offs de Sul.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2015 às 20:54)

Mais um núcleo depressionário errante:











Onde estão as frentes que varriam o arquipélago com chuva consistente?


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2015 às 20:46)

No médio prazo temos esta actual divergência, nas saídas das 12z de hoje para daqui a 6/8 dias.
Nova depressão isolada (cutoff) nos Açores no GFS, ou no continente no ECMWF, no GEM/CMC nos Açores uma pequena depressão pouca marcada, tenho ideia que era o que os outros mostravam antes. O UKM talvez esteja a meio, entre o GFS e ECM.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Out 2015 às 22:35)

Vince disse:


> No médio prazo temos esta actual divergência, nas saídas das 12z de hoje para daqui a 6/8 dias.
> Nova depressão isolada (cutoff) nos Açores no GFS, ou no continente no ECMWF, no GEM/CMC nos Açores uma pequena depressão pouca marcada, tenho ideia que era o que os outros mostravam antes. O UKM talvez esteja a meio, entre o GFS e ECM.


Todos concordam que um "braço" da depressão vai se soltar para os Açores. Assim os Açores vão levar com bastante chuva. Se o AA se manter mesmo em latitudes mais a norte, podem ser boas noticias para o Sul. Mas não são saídas fiáveis, ainda.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2015 às 12:34)

Situação de depressão nos Açores continua e promete cavar:










Açores vão estar sob chuva intensa:









Parece durar alguns dias, se assim for ainda vão haver problemas nos Açores, sendo um evento que depende bastante da localização exata das frentes. Convecção ocorre no continente. 

Para o continente, só o AA é que podia permitir que esta depressão chega-se, mas pelo GFS tal não acontece. Parece ficar isolado no Atlântico.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2015 às 12:48)

a partir de terça acabam-se as frentes e vem a convecção
o que a altitude faz...Serra de S. Mamede em altas
O GFS prevê chuva desde amanhã até quinta...até quinta ainda não é muito fiável mas aqui ficam os acumulados previstos até lá





eu fico mesmo na fronteira dos acumulados mais elevados 
vamos ver se será um bom evento ou não


----------



## vitamos (9 Out 2015 às 13:37)

joralentejano disse:


> a partir de terça acabam-se as frentes e vem a convecção
> o que a altitude faz...Serra de S. Mamede em altas



Convém (e o comentário é geral), ao colocar qualquer produto no fórum, dizer minimamente o significado. Ao olhar para a imagem não percebo de todo. Que é precipitação ainda admito... agora... acumulado total às 240h? acumulado em 3h? 6h?, 12h? 24h?

É que assim não se entende!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2015 às 14:32)

vitamos disse:


> Convém (e o comentário é geral), ao colocar qualquer produto no fórum, dizer minimamente o significado. Ao olhar para a imagem não percebo de todo. Que é precipitação ainda admito... agora... acumulado total às 240h? acumulado em 3h? 6h?, 12h? 24h?
> 
> É que assim não se entende!


ah, desculpem, não tinha reparado que tinha ficado nas 240h...já editei...é para ser os acumulados totais de amanhã até quinta


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2015 às 14:54)




----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2015 às 16:35)

Orion disse:


>


Como eu disse uma vez: "Queremos o anticiclone no Mar do Norte!!!!"  Só assim é que temos instabilidade


----------



## huguh (9 Out 2015 às 18:38)

joralentejano disse:


> a partir de terça acabam-se as frentes e vem a convecção
> o que a altitude faz...Serra de S. Mamede em altas
> O GFS prevê chuva desde amanhã até quinta...até quinta ainda não é muito fiável mas aqui ficam os acumulados previstos até lá
> 
> ...



onde posso encontrar estes mapas com os acumulados? já tive um link para isso mas entretanto perdi-o


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2015 às 18:48)

huguh disse:


> onde posso encontrar estes mapas com os acumulados? já tive um link para isso mas entretanto perdi-o


http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/accumulation-precipitations/3h.htm aqui


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2015 às 18:51)

Forte convecção durante o final da semana depois da chegada do Joaquim!

Situação da depressão nos Açores continua mas mudou, temos um intruso!










E parece que colou-se mais à Madeira e desloca-se para Portugal Continental que podia trazer bastante chuva para Sul. Continuo a acompanhar o incógnito.


----------



## huguh (9 Out 2015 às 19:46)

joralentejano disse:


> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/accumulation-precipitations/3h.htm aqui



é isso mesmo, obrigado


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2015 às 00:04)




----------



## Vince (10 Out 2015 às 00:42)

Em geral a sinóptica está simpática apesar da divergência nos modelos depois nos pormenores.
No ECM a 240 horas a cutoff fica demasiado presa entre os Açores e Madeira, no GFS acaba tudo com um belo bloqueio a norte que abre a estrada a sul para a circulação perturbada do jet subtropical.
Mas para já, tudo muita futurologia ainda. Mais ou menos certa deve estar a nova cutoff nos Açores ou próximo, durante algum tempo.


----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2015 às 01:20)

Claro que está ainda muito distante, no entanto fica aqui o registo,


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2015 às 15:34)

GFS com nova situação, uma coisa que nem eu sonhava. Ex-Joaquin juntava-se à depressão dos Açores. Anticiclone continua no Mar do Norte 










Convecção forte continua prevista


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2015 às 15:28)

A probabilidade deste cenário acontecer já é alta (nos Açores), GFS continua com a depressão.

Entra na Quarta-Feira quando nós ainda nos estamos a "livrar" do ex-Joaquin
Entre Portugal e os Açores a alta pressão não deixa os dois núcleos juntarem-se:










Açores podem esperar chuva durante dias:










É possível chegar ou não ao continente, a saída de hoje promete isso.
E daqui a uma semana podemos ter mais chuva no continente, claro que a posição das frentes não se sabe. Trovoadas são possíveis.














Vento mais forte na parte noroeste da depressão, o continente leva com o vento quente de SE.






Esta depressão parece estabilizar-se durante dias e dias, só nesta saída é que sai:






Máximo cavamento:






Situação na Europa, claro que só com o AA no Reino Unido é que tal situação é possível.


----------



## james (11 Out 2015 às 15:31)

Penso que no próximo fim de semana,  a grande questão é se a depressão atinge ou não o continente. 

Se atingir,  penso que poderá trazer bastante mais chuva.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2015 às 16:41)

james disse:


> Penso que no próximo fim de semana,  a grande questão é se a depressão atinge ou não o continente.
> 
> Se atingir,  penso que poderá trazer bastante mais chuva.


JMA e GEM aproximam a depressão do continente a +192h, GFS e ECMWF preveem uma deslocação demorada até ao continente. De uma maneira ou de outra, estão todos em sintonia de que a depressão vai se estabilizar e vai chegar ao continente. Com a intensificação do AA no Reino Unido vai ser díficil a depressão sair


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2015 às 20:57)

uma depressão bastante cavada entre a Madeira e o Algarve... Alguma coisa o ECMWF anda a cozinhar.


----------



## vitoreis (12 Out 2015 às 10:51)

Não sei se coloque aqui ou nas saídas de sonho....


----------



## Thomar (12 Out 2015 às 11:22)

vitoreis disse:


> Não sei se coloque aqui ou nas saídas de sonho....


*145mm para Faro em 4 dias!* 
A esta distância temporal é sem dúvida uma saída de sonho ou pesadelo, a confirmar-se esse valor iria provocar muitos estragos.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2015 às 11:26)

Se aquela depressão que vem de SW se confirmar como parece ser já o caso, essas saídas não são de sonho mas bem reais... nem me admiro que caia mais do que isso em alguns locais! Finalmente um evento em condições em perspectiva...


----------



## jpalhais (12 Out 2015 às 11:43)




----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 11:51)

miguel disse:


> Se aquela depressão que vem de SW se confirmar como parece ser já o caso, essas saídas não são de sonho mas bem reais... nem me admiro que caia mais do que isso em alguns locais! Finalmente um evento em condições em perspectiva...


Com entradas de SW a valer, o Sul leva com tudo, então quando a precisão das frentes for mais certa, no Algarve pode cair tudo!





















A posição desta depressão é IMPORTANTÍSSIMA, mais para a direita e o país leva com tudo...
Outubro de barriga cheia


----------



## Sunnyrainy (12 Out 2015 às 12:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A posição desta depressão é IMPORTANTÍSSIMA, mais para a direita e o país leva com tudo...
> Outubro de barriga cheia



É melhor não ter grandes espetativas! Aliás... tenho muitas dúvidas que isso venha a acontecer tal como está.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2015 às 13:38)

O GFS aumenta a precipitação na run das 6 e Faro já vai com 164 mm. Com vento de sueste é o melhor cenário para estas entradas. Pode ser um pouco atípico, mas no passado já tivemos entradas destas embora nos últimos anos não tem havido nenhuma, a entrada mais jeitosa foi em setembro de 2008 e que provocou inundações por aqui, isto não é nada fora do anormal.

GFS e ECM em sintonia, mas o GFS na run das 6, existe ali uma zona do litoral entre Huelva e Cádiz, onde a previsão prevê uns 245 mm.


----------



## AMFC (12 Out 2015 às 15:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS aumenta a precipitação na run das 6 e Faro já vai com 164 mm. Com vento de sueste é o melhor cenário para estas entradas. Pode ser um pouco atípico, mas no passado já tivemos entradas destas embora nos últimos anos não tem havido nenhuma, a entrada mais jeitosa foi em setembro de 2008 e que provocou inundações por aqui, isto não é nada fora do anormal.
> 
> GFS e ECM em sintonia, mas o GFS na run das 6, existe ali uma zona do litoral entre Huelva e Cádiz, onde a previsão prevê uns 245 mm.




Sem dúvida, tudo é possível. Recordo-me que era adolescente, não sei precisar o ano ( há mais de 25), na altura residia em Sagres, e com um temporal medonho de sueste, choveu copiosamente mais de 24h continuamente, tendo registado à volta de 180mm de precipitação, foi muito localizado. Inundações em larga escala na localidade, ainda me lembro de ter andando a colocar móveis e electrodomésticos em cima de tijolos porque havia água a entrar em casa dos meus pais, quem vivia em zona mais baixas teve bastantes estragos. Pena na altura não haver net, nem radares. Se por acaso alguém tiver acesso a registos históricos agradecia.


Já descobri um site com registos históricos :
http://pt.tutiempo.net/clima/portugal.htm

Este temporal que descrevi está lá registado com 177mm, no dia 21 fevereiro de 1987, bate tudo certo mesmo.


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2015 às 18:35)

Interessante a depressão prevista, com esta configuração todo o País seria bem regado


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2015 às 18:59)

Incrível a quantidade de água acumulada que o GFS prevê para os próximos dias até 20 de outubro...  
Ou há-de ser oito ou há-de ser oitenta... 

EDIT: e as ilhas também têm a sua quota parte


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 19:21)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> É melhor não ter grandes espetativas! Aliás... tenho muitas dúvidas que isso venha a acontecer tal como está.


Todos os cenários apontam para tal


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 19:22)

AMFC disse:


> Sem dúvida, tudo é possível. Recordo-me que era adolescente, não sei precisar o ano ( há mais de 25), na altura residia em Sagres, e com um temporal medonho de sueste, choveu copiosamente mais de 24h continuamente, tendo registado à volta de 180mm de precipitação, foi muito localizado. Inundações em larga escala na localidade, ainda me lembro de ter andando a colocar móveis e electrodomésticos em cima de tijolos porque havia água a entrar em casa dos meus pais, quem vivia em zona mais baixas teve bastantes estragos. Pena na altura não haver net, nem radares. Se por acaso alguém tiver acesso a registos históricos agradecia.
> 
> 
> Já descobri um site com registos históricos :
> ...


Se tal aconteceu acho que o IPMA, 2 ou 3 dias antes do acontecimento devia pôr Faro em alerta vermelho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 19:29)

Anomalia positiva da temperatura da água do mar nas latitudes abaixo dos Açores e com anomalias negativas no Norte do Atlântico, as depressões têm grande probabilidade de se deslocar para os Açores, pelo que além desta depressão o GFS prevê logo outra a seguir  (mas isso é mais futurismo).

Vai ser um bom evento, ainda pior que o ex-Joaquin, podemos ter um Outubro muito chuvoso, e o que queríamos durante 5 meses parece que cai tudo num mês. Que venha!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2015 às 00:04)

O GFS continua a insistir na depressão que vai afetar, principalmente, a metade sul do país, da próxima semana.
Os acumulados previstos são impressionantes!
*Lisboa:*





*Setúbal:*




*Beja:*




*Faro:*


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2015 às 00:08)

GFS Run das 18h 

Depressão prevista para o próximo domingo, com este posicionamento daria um belo vendaval no litoral centro e sul.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2015 às 07:07)

O modelos vão ganhando consistência, apesar de ainda ir dar algumas voltas a depressão prevista deverá ser generosa nas precipitações 

Bom evento em perspectiva, com chuva/aguaceiros e até possibilidade de trovoadas


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2015 às 08:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Anomalia positiva da temperatura da água do mar nas latitudes abaixo dos Açores e com anomalias negativas no Norte do Atlântico, as depressões têm grande probabilidade de se deslocar para os Açores, pelo que além desta depressão o GFS prevê logo outra a seguir  (mas isso é mais futurismo).
> 
> Vai ser um bom evento, ainda pior que o ex-Joaquin, podemos ter um Outubro muito chuvoso, e o que queríamos durante 5 meses parece que cai tudo num mês. Que venha!



@guisilva5000, creio sinceramente que a anomalia positiva a sul dos Açores com a NOA (Oscilação do Atlântico Norte) centrada a norte dos Açores (o que não é muito normal, acredito tenha a ver com o El Niño) estão a originar o desenvolvimento de depressões a Sudoeste de Portugal, cuja evolução afecta directamente quase toda a Península Ibérica e, principalmente, a vertente atlântica. 
Como diz, que venha essa chuva toda!!!


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2015 às 08:56)

quantidades de precipitação que oscilam sempre entre os 80 e os 100mm em 2 dias (sábado e domingo). Situação a acompanhar... já não faltam tantos dias!


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2015 às 09:10)

Agreste disse:


> quantidades de precipitação que oscilam sempre entre os 80 e os 100mm em 2 dias (sábado e domingo). Situação a acompanhar... já não faltam tantos dias!







O ECMWF é mais conservador na quantidade de precipitação, mas não deixa de ser interessante a previsão para o domingo


----------



## Hawk (13 Out 2015 às 11:40)

A menos de 120h, o GFS coloca um pico de 70 mm em 6h demasiado perto da Madeira. Esta situação merece alguma vigilância até porque aparentemente a chuva será uma constante durante alguns dias.


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2015 às 12:29)

tudo porque a depressão que se vai formar na zona dos Açores pode criar algo híbrido com fortes trovoadas. Muito incerto.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2015 às 14:09)

O GFS parece prever um fim de semana bem "arejado" e molhado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 14:40)

Na quinta-feira já se está a juntar outro núcleo










Depois temos um cavamento da depressão, que parece organizar-se ao chegar ao continente.














Deslocamento do núcleo para Norte, e lá vai Lisboa levar com mais um em cima 
Na segunda temos depressão com 991 hPa, a pressão mais baixa do ano (pelo menos em Lisboa)










Amanhã deve ser o único dia de céu limpo da semana, depois na quinta e sexta começa a chegada de muita nebulosidade.
No sábado deve chegar a primeira frente ao litoral com probabilidade de ocorrer trovoada:






No Domingo pela manhã temos os pós-frontais:






À tarde chega a verdadeira ameaça, que pode ficar pelo mar ou esquivar-se do sul por completo...










Com o núcleo a ir para Lisboa, a capital vai ter dias de chuva com elevados acumulados:










O vento espero que não seja grande problema, vento é o que este país não precisa, as maiores rajadas parecem ficar no flanco norte da depressão, apesar de se ter uma especial atenção para o vento no Sul:














Tem tudo parece ser uma semana cheia de chuva, GFS carrega na chuva até ao final de Outubro, aproveitemos enquanto o AA não aparece, o mais provável é visitar-nos em Novembro


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2015 às 08:12)

Agreste disse:


> tudo porque a depressão que se vai formar na zona dos Açores pode criar algo híbrido com fortes trovoadas.



Exacto, nalguns modelos poderemos ter uma depressão híbrida, pelo menos a certa altura

GFS a 114 horas:






No diagrama de fases é sempre uma "cold-core", mas próximo do neutro
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cyclonephase/gfs/fcst/archive/15101400/45.html


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2015 às 08:17)

Bom dia, 

o ECMWF 0z  está bastante interessante para Domingo:


----------



## StormyAlentejo (14 Out 2015 às 10:10)

O vento parece que vai ser intenso!! 






Vamos ter um evento para acompanhar com todo o interesse!


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2015 às 10:30)

É um cenário mais extremo dum modelo, isso traria rajadas de 120/140kmh a partes do sul do continente (e na Madeira também tem bastante vento embora menos). Fazes muito bem em partilhar para estarmos atentos, mas convém ter isso em atenção, são cenários, e deve-se acompanhar a evolução de todos. O GFS tem oscilado entre saídas com algo mais extremado ou não no vento, esse WRF é inicializado com o GFS, pelo que simula em maior detalhe determinado cenário. Outros modelos não mostram isto, mostram uma depressão com baixas pressões mais alargadas e menos cavada. A esta distância temporal às vezes numa só saída muda muita coisa. De qualquer forma como costumo dizer, é uma luz de alarme/atenção que se deve acender, é ir acompanhando.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (14 Out 2015 às 10:40)

Sim, claro! São só previsões e ainda estamos a alguns dias do evento. Temos percebido que os modelos exageram naquilo que realmente acontece, mas é bom estarmos atentos!


----------



## james (14 Out 2015 às 11:55)

O GFS cortou na precipitacao na última saída.  Então no Norte,  praticamente desapareceu.  Por cá, ao que tudo indica,  será residual.


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2015 às 12:19)

james disse:


> O GFS cortou na precipitacao na última saída.  Então no Norte,  praticamente desapareceu.  Por cá, ao que tudo indica,  será residual.



No GFS, no ECM a 96h está assim. 
Isto ainda vai variando bastante.


----------



## james (14 Out 2015 às 12:22)

Espero que ainda possa  ser um bom evento,  mas pelo GFS,  no Norte tem vindo quase a sempre a baixar a sua severidade.  No Sul,  com mais ou menos precipitacao,  acho que está garantido um bom evento.


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2015 às 13:07)

A previsão para Sábado do IPMA é animadora, não especifica regiões portanto deverá ser "generalizado."

Já sabemos que não pode chover igual em todo o lado e ao mesmo tempo, tempos instáveis aproximam-se   

Previsão para sábado, 17.outubro.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, sendo do
quadrante leste na região Norte, tornando-se moderado
a forte (30 a 50 km/h) e com rajadas da ordem dos 70/80 km/h
a partir do meio da manhã no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro e
nas terras altas.*
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões
do Norte e Centro.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Rodrigues/Correia/Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 14 de outubro de 2015 às 10:53 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2015 às 13:41)

E lá tinha que aparecer o nosso amigo... 






Neste momento parece que a capital e o Algarve continuam na corrida dos maiores acumulados, apesar de no Algarve ser quase o dobro.

Claro que o aparecimento do AA a norte vai cortar-nos a chuva para o resto da semana... Esperemos que as saídas mudem!


----------



## qwerl (14 Out 2015 às 19:20)

Que ventania que isto daria  E a 72 horas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Out 2015 às 20:20)

qwerl disse:


> Que ventania que isto daria  E a 72 horas!



No máximo um aviso amarelo, direi eu.


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2015 às 20:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> No máximo um aviso amarelo, direi eu.



Ando muito pessimismo por este forum... vejo saídas  que no mínimo seria aviso laranja...


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2015 às 20:26)

Snifa disse:


> Que brutalidade de depressão, 925 hpa de pressão no centro
> 
> Isto deve causar umas rajadas de pelo menos 200 Km/h não?


Vento sustentado a 200, não será nada descabido... E rajada superior


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2015 às 20:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> No máximo um aviso amarelo, direi eu.


O GFS prevê rajadas de 100 ou mais kms em especial no litoral mas claro, até lá ainda pode mudar.


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Out 2015 às 20:56)

O ECMWF é bem mais severo no vento nesta última saída relativamente ao GFS. Não me admirava nada de ver rajadas de 120/130 km se o cenário do europeu se confirmasse, é pena é não haver mapas de output como tem o GFS...


----------



## André Antas (14 Out 2015 às 20:58)

Vince disse:


> No GFS, no ECM a 96h está assim.
> Isto ainda vai variando bastante.


Boa noite...como posso ter acesso a estes mapas de precipitação do ECM?


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Out 2015 às 21:35)

André Antas disse:


> Boa noite...como posso ter acesso a estes mapas de precipitação do ECM?



No forum onde escolhes os modelos, escolhes o ECM e depois na barra lateral esquerda onde aparece para escolheres a localização, escolhes Europa em vez de península ibérica

http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/ecmwf/europa


----------



## Sunnyrainy (14 Out 2015 às 21:36)

james disse:


> Espero que ainda possa  ser um bom evento,  mas pelo GFS,  no Norte tem vindo quase a sempre a baixar a sua severidade.  No Sul,  com mais ou menos precipitacao,  acho que está garantido um bom evento.


Acredito que a tendência seja para os modelos cortarem... e cortarem... e cortarem. Mesmo para o sul! Aqui para Lisboa será decerto um evento absolutamente banal. Já não há temporais como antigamente !


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2015 às 21:45)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Acredito que a tendência seja para os modelos cortarem... e cortarem... e cortarem. Mesmo para o sul! Aqui para Lisboa será decerto um evento absolutamente banal. Já não há temporais como antigamente !



Não percebo como podes dizer isso com algumas cartas que tem saído


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2015 às 21:45)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Acredito que a tendência seja para os modelos cortarem... e cortarem... e cortarem. Mesmo para o sul! Aqui para Lisboa será decerto um evento absolutamente banal. Já não há temporais como antigamente !



Não entendo esse pessimismo todo...tem vezes que parece que andam aqui para só ser do contra... Não vejo nada a ser cortado, nem muito menos a ser um evento banal em Lisboa...não estamos a falar de depressões com o Centro a NW da Galiza que nada trazem aqui para baixo...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2015 às 22:06)

Boas,

Reparei agora, através o foreca(ECMWF) que nesta ultima saida o modelo europeu carregou no vento de uma maneira impressionante para Sabado à tarde, de 26 km/h vento diário, passou para  58 km/h, aqui para a minha região.
Agora pergunto, foi apenas uma saida, ou ha mais modelos a carregarem no vento??


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2015 às 22:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Agora pergunto, foi apenas uma saida, ou ha mais modelos a carregarem no vento??



O GFS tem variado, volta e meia sai tem uma saída mais gravosa que outras. Ainda de manhã havia um WRF a mostrar uma depressão que parecia subtropical com bastante vento.
Essa parte ainda não deve estar bem definida, se há um cavamento mais significativo ou um campo mais alargado de baixas pressões. É uma sinóptica algo complexa com a "fusão" de duas depressões.


----------



## Geopower (14 Out 2015 às 23:16)

A última carta sinóptica de superficie para Sábado às 12h UTC mostra 2 centros depressionários que posteriormente se irão fundir.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2015 às 00:43)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Acredito que a tendência seja para os modelos cortarem... e cortarem... e cortarem. Mesmo para o sul! Aqui para Lisboa será decerto um evento absolutamente banal. Já não há temporais como antigamente !


Pelo contrário, na saída das 18z os acumulados aumentaram para Lisboa e Faro.
Os distritos de Faro, Beja, Setúbal e Lisboa podem esperar cerca de *80mm *com o evento.
Desta vez é o Interior Norte que leva com menor acumulado.


----------



## Lightning (15 Out 2015 às 00:57)

Acumulado em *1 hora*

*



*

Acumulado em 6 horas

*



*


----------



## boneli (15 Out 2015 às 01:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelo contrário, na saída das 18z os acumulados aumentaram para Lisboa e Faro.
> Os distritos de Faro, Beja, Setúbal e Lisboa podem esperar cerca de *80mm *com o evento.
> Desta vez é o Interior Norte que leva com menor acumulado.



Banal para não dizer banalíssimo. Essa quantidade de precipitação é algo muito frequente por esses lados. Estamos a falar de alguns distritos ou cidades com médias anuais abaixo dos 400 mm.

Uma trajetória de Sudoeste para Nordeste, que não é muito habitual, mas que de saída para saída mostra alguma inconstância quanto à quantidade de precipitação acumulada para sábado, domingo e segunda. Chamo especial atenção para Segunda de madrugada com acumulações no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo interessantes, mas.....estamos a 5 dias ainda. Se calhar hoje durante o dia os modelos podem mudar.

A ver as próximas RUN se começam a mostrar alguma constante.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 09:30)

As SST estão a repôr a anomalia positiva a sudoeste da península, no fim da semana passada. Penso que vai dar uma ajuda à instablidade do restante mês de Outubro, especialmente para as regiões do centro e sul.






Claro que não é a panela ao lume do ano passado mas está a aquecer.
Há um ano era assim, e foi o que se viu no norte:


----------



## Firefigther (15 Out 2015 às 11:20)




----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2015 às 20:48)

Interessante a situação a partir de terça-feira, o AA parece estabiliza perto do Golfo da Biscaia, que por sua vez afasta a depressão.






Anticiclone depois desloca-se para a Europa Central, com consequente renovação a chegar a oeste, a depressão é "convidada" a voltar a Portugal Continental:










Percebe-se que a depressão já não era o que era, parece morrer lentamente, mas pelo menos o GFS não desliga a chuva para Outubro


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2015 às 20:54)

Cenário para daqui a uma semana parece manter-se, até os modelos concordam, temos uma configuaração a 4, anticiclones a este e oeste, depressões a sul e norte.






Para fins de Outubro/inicios de Novembro parece voltar o AA, nada que eu não esperasse, costuma estar sempre presente por essa altura:










Para tal acontecer só é possível que deixem de haver anomalias positivas abaixo dos Açores, só assim é que o AA se pode estabilizar no sítio do costume.

(Previsão quinzenal/mensal, pelo que tudo o que disse agora pode não se realizar)


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2015 às 21:10)

O GFS varia bastante na precipitação, de saída para saída e já não estamos assim tão longe do evento. O GFS na saída das 6 colocava em Olhão cerca de 155 mm (local do Algarve onde choverá mais), na saída das 12 cortou cerca de 50 mm passando para 100 mm. Muita indefinição ainda dos modelos.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Out 2015 às 21:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS varia bastante na precipitação, de saída para saída e já não estamos assim tão longe do evento. O GFS na saída das 6 colocava em Olhão cerca de 155 mm (local do Algarve onde choverá mais), na saída das 12 cortou cerca de 50 mm passando para 100 mm. Muita indefinição ainda dos modelos.


E antes, o Algarve era a região com o maior acumulado previsto e agora é Setúbal...
Isto só prova mais uma vez que é muito difícil prever este tipo eventos.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2015 às 00:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> E antes, o Algarve era a região com o maior acumulado previsto e agora é Setúbal...
> Isto só prova mais uma vez que é muito difícil prever este tipo eventos.



Um pequeno desvio na localização do centro da depressão e altera logo os acumulados de precipitação previstos, mas mais milímetro menos milímetro, um evento interessante parece que está garantido.


----------



## james (16 Out 2015 às 17:56)

Para o outro fim de semana ( a seguir a este)  começa a delinear - se outra boa depressão.


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2015 às 13:40)

Se continua assim, também não é em Outubro que se assistirá a uma mudança de padrão. Excluindo a depressão que só deve desaparecer para o final da semana que vem, ou há anticiclone ou mais depressões isoladas:


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 20:23)

Depressão faz uma breve visita às Canárias e regressa para a semana, mais fraca


----------



## lserpa (18 Out 2015 às 23:11)

O que me parece que irá acontecer, é um fortalecimento do AA e a repetição do padrão do inverno passado... Ou seja, vira o disco e toca o mesmo, semana após semana... Tendencialmente os modelos apontam a médio prazo para isso... Não permitindo assim o avanço da depressão em direção aos Açores, e bloqueando os sistemas frontais que possam surgir...


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2015 às 00:24)

lserpa disse:


> O que me parece que irá acontecer, é um fortalecimento do AA e a repetição do padrão do inverno passado... Ou seja, vira o disco e toca o mesmo, semana após semana... Tendencialmente os modelos apontam a médio prazo para isso... Não permitindo assim o avanço da depressão em direção aos Açores, e bloqueando os sistemas frontais que possam surgir...


Tens razão, os modelos têm previsto a chegada do AA em Novembro, situação que é comum. Mas mesmo assim acho que vai demorar um pouco para o AA estabilizar, o Atlântico ainda está a "ferver".


----------



## james (19 Out 2015 às 00:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tens razão, os modelos têm previsto a chegada do AA em Novembro, situação que é comum. Mas mesmo assim acho que vai demorar um pouco para o AA estabilizar, o Atlântico ainda está a "ferver".




E o chamado " verão de S. Martinho",  há uma explicação científica para isso,  em 10 anos ocorre em 9, como bem já falou e escreveu sobre isso o meteorologista Costa Alves.  

Mas em condições normais,  essa fase anticiclonica e muito passageira.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2015 às 20:41)

Últimas saídas do GFS não têm em conta o regresso da depressão a Portugal, pelo contrário, vamos ter dias basicamente com vento nulo:














AA parece voltar bem acompanhado com uma depressão a norte, entradas de noroeste já se sabe:














Como disse, o vento vai ser escasso mas também não faz falta:





Ainda não acredito nesta previsão, ainda tenho esperanças que a depressão possa voltar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Out 2015 às 22:53)

A partir de quinta vem o AA.... Quando ele vem dificilmente se vai embora tão facilmente....


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2015 às 00:25)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> A partir de quinta vem o AA.... Quando ele vem dificilmente se vai embora tão facilmente....




O GFS está a prever sim uma cut off para finais outubro, inícios de novembro
o atlântico continuara instável...
tenham fé , o AA este outono e inverno não estará tão forte como em outros anos....


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 01:21)

joselamego disse:


> O GFS está a prever sim uma cut off para finais outubro, inícios de novembro
> o atlântico continuara instável...
> tenham fé , o AA este outono e inverno não estará tão forte como em outros anos....


Não fazia essa afirmação, nunca se sabe...


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2015 às 22:46)

acordo geral entre modelos: o próximo temporal chegará dentro de 10 dias.
Em relação as ondas na nazaré, talvez por essa altura se tenha uma melhor ideia mas não se vê uma circulação forte capaz de gerar campos de ondas que atravessem o atlantico.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 23:25)

Agreste disse:


> acordo geral entre modelos: o próximo temporal chegará dentro de 10 dias.
> Em relação as ondas na nazaré, talvez por essa altura se tenha uma melhor ideia mas não se vê uma circulação forte capaz de gerar campos de ondas que atravessem o atlantico.


Estás a falar da entrada de noroeste? (É que ainda não vi os modelos)


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 23:29)

O AA está com sérias dificuldades em estabilizar-se a oeste de Portugal, boas notícias para nós!

Chuva pode chegar já neste fim-de-semana


----------



## james (21 Out 2015 às 00:03)

Com os modelos em concordância,  para a semana poderemos ter a primeira linha de tempo frio,  em especial no Norte. 

E com a primeira queda de neve nas terras altas do Norte e Centro, possivelmente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2015 às 00:23)

james disse:


> Com os modelos em concordância,  para a semana poderemos ter a primeira linha de tempo frio,  em especial no Norte.
> 
> E com a primeira queda de neve nas terras altas do Norte e Centro, possivelmente.


Estás a falar de que dias? Todas as cartas de 850 hPa têm iso 10 graus no território, só no fim de semana é que a iso sai e baixam as temperaturas mas nada de mais. Só se estiveres a falar de saídas a 240h


----------



## james (21 Out 2015 às 00:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Estás a falar de que dias? Todas as cartas de 850 hPa têm iso 10 graus no território, só no fim de semana é que a iso sai e baixam as temperaturas mas nada de mais. Só se estiveres a falar de saídas a 240h




Já estou a falar um pouco do limite da previsão de 10 dias, perto já das 240 horas.  E a possível queda de neve que fiz referência será acima dos 1400\1500 m,  mas é costume os primeiros nevões nos pontos mais altos das grandes serras ocorrerem no final de Outubro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2015 às 01:34)

james disse:


> Já estou a falar um pouco do limite da previsão de 10 dias, perto já das 240 horas.  E a possível queda de neve que fiz referência será acima dos 1400\1500 m,  mas é costume os primeiros nevões nos pontos mais altos das grandes serras ocorrerem no final de Outubro.


Isso tens razão, mas a 240h é muito imprevisível


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2015 às 00:01)

A previsão do GFS mudou ligeiramente. Em vez de anticiclone até final do mês, poderá ser a altura dos cavados.

Cavado nº 1:







Cavado nº 2:






Cavado nº 3:






A chuva decorrente desses eventos é muito incerta, dependendo da sua extensão a sul. Fica adiada para Novembro uma mudança favorável de padrão. Enquanto o anticiclone não for para sul não haverá chuva consistente e abrangente


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2015 às 10:43)




----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2015 às 13:07)

Primeiros flocos de neve nas serras mais elevadas?


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2015 às 14:41)

Snifa disse:


> Primeiros flocos de neve nas serras mais elevadas?


Deverá nevar bem na Serra da Estrela


----------



## james (22 Out 2015 às 14:45)

No Gerês também deverá nevar.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2015 às 14:49)

james disse:


> No Gerês também deverá nevar.


Deverá nevar em todas as serras com mais de 1300 metros.


----------



## rozzo (22 Out 2015 às 14:52)

Não se esqueçam que estamos a falar de previsões a mais de uma semana...

É muito provável que o cenário mude. Mas sim, caso se confirme o cenário actual (dúvido ), poderiam ser as primeiras neves nas terras altas.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2015 às 14:57)

rozzo disse:


> Não se esqueçam que estamos a falar de previsões a mais de uma semana...
> 
> É muito provável que o cenário mude. Mas sim, caso se confirme o cenário actual (dúvido ), poderiam ser as primeiras neves nas terras altas.


Claro!! Acho muito estranho essas previsões...
Neve tão cedo?!?! Não sei não...


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Out 2015 às 15:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Claro!! Acho muito estranho essas previsões...
> Neve tão cedo?!?! Não sei não...


Não é cedo, é perfeitamente normal nas terras altas começar a nevar por esta altura... estamos quase em Novembro.


----------



## boneli (22 Out 2015 às 17:33)

Estamos a falar de previsões para daqui a 10 dias....cautela! Mas efetivamente se concretizar também não assim tão descabido! Estamos a falar em altitudes superiores a 1300 metros em inícios de Novembro.


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2015 às 23:43)

ISO 0ºC já anda a ser modelada? hum... Será um bom pronuncio para o Inverno?


----------



## Ricardo TT (23 Out 2015 às 03:08)

*Muito* boa noite a todos. 
Alguém me pode informar se faz favor as previsões do tempo para o início do mês de Novembro? 
Agradeço uma resposta 
Obrigado 
Cumprimentos


----------



## james (23 Out 2015 às 11:51)

O GFS continua a insistir numa entrada fria no final do mês... 

E esta generoso na precipitacao...


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2015 às 12:29)

a inconsistência é tal nos modelos que a 144 aparece um ciclone no ECMWF gerado de uma depressão de 991mb que salta para a 954mb, 24hr depois. 
Ao mesmo tempo o anticiclone dos açores que estava bastante variável torna-se numa grande massa de ar atlantico, fixa, como em bloqueio. Aparecem pressões baixíssimas em vários pontos.
A NAO dá um salto de ligeiramente negativa para fortemente positiva.


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2015 às 18:44)

GFS a fundo... Póvoa do Varzim, versão 12hr de hoje - 306mm em 10 dias.


----------



## boneli (23 Out 2015 às 20:50)

Bem a partir de Segunda e sem contar com amanhã, olhando para GFS é chuva pelo menos durante a semana.


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2015 às 21:05)

o ECWMF está ilegível... saltos de pressão brutais em períodos de 24hr... depressões que passam 1000mb para 960mb a norte dos Açores...


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2015 às 09:21)

persistem as altas pressões no centro da europa em bloqueio obrigando as frentes polares a criaram um caminho que passa pelo nosso país. Novembro vai continuar com chuva e ainda bem.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2015 às 11:05)

Agreste disse:


> persistem as altas pressões no centro da europa em bloqueio obrigando as frentes polares a criaram um caminho que passa pelo nosso país. Novembro vai continuar com chuva e ainda bem.



Eu não tenho tanta certeza disso... o GFS por exemplo mete pouca ou nenhuma precipitação para a primeira metade de Novembro! mas como este modelo anda a falhar ultimamente pode ser que não seja assim...


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2015 às 18:56)

O Pico poderá receber, penso eu mas os habitantes das ilhas vizinhas como o @lserpa saberão mais que eu, a primeira neve, ou vestígios dela, do ano:


----------



## lserpa (26 Out 2015 às 19:18)

@Orion, tenho estado a acompanhar essa possibilidade, pois sexta feira haverá um trail run na Montanha do Pico e tenho andado a dar umas notas a um desportista que irá participar.
 De quinta para sexta feira haverá uma boa probabilidade que isso aconteça e a run das 12utc do GFS veio reforçar bem isso... Outro modelo, mountain forecast, aponta para possível queda de neve a partir dos 1500 metros. Aos 2000 prevê 9cm de acumulado... Na pratica e por experiência própria, esse valor será provavelmente muito maior




Vamos acompanhar e ver se haverá o primeiro nevão de jeito  
Mesmo assim a entrada da iso0 ainda está muito vulnerável... Espero que se aguente


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Out 2015 às 14:41)

lserpa disse:


> @Orion, tenho estado a acompanhar essa possibilidade, pois sexta feira haverá um trail run na Montanha do Pico e tenho andado a dar umas notas a um desportista que irá participar.
> De quinta para sexta feira haverá uma boa probabilidade que isso aconteça e a run das 12utc do GFS veio reforçar bem isso... Outro modelo, mountain forecast, aponta para possível queda de neve a partir dos 1500 metros. Aos 2000 prevê 9cm de acumulado... Na pratica e por experiência própria, esse valor será provavelmente muito maior
> 
> 
> ...



Off-Topic: Não deixava de ser irónico, nevar antes nos Açores do que no Continente   Para quem já praticou trail, após um nevão irá ser uma prova bem dura  Os participantes terão de usar equipamento adequado, pois o risco de hipotermia é muito elevado


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2015 às 14:57)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Não deixava de ser irónico, nevar antes nos Açores do que no Continente



Seria mas não vai nevar. A 700 metros estará muito frio:






Mas o oceano ainda está muito quente:






Neve só mesmo na montanha do Pico. O que não quer dizer que nos pontos mais altos das ilhas não faça um frio gélido. Escrito isto, a anomalia negativa na temperatura do oceano a norte do arquipélago pode, dependendo da posição do anticiclone, trazer alguma surpresa a meio do inverno.


----------



## lserpa (27 Out 2015 às 15:06)

Orion disse:


> Seria mas não vai nevar. A 700 metros estará muito frio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitivamente, será só na montanha do Pico e a última saída veio mais seca.
Apesar de modelar a iso0 aos 1300 metros, com a água na maneira que está deve empurrar a cota 200 ou 300 metros mais para cima...


----------

